# Upgrading truck utility/work lights



## Tylert123

Hey guys so after reading the flashlight forum and totally realizing that there is a lot of awesome stuff out there I was curious if I could get some input about upgrading my work lights on my service truck because you can never have enough light out in the field!!
I have 2 sets 1 set accepts a 9005 ? "Never heard of this type" Halogen bulb and the other spotlight set is an h11 halogen bulb
is there a builder out there who could make or a company that offers these in LED with a driver ?
keep in mind I don't know much ... So I am just thinking the driver is needed ??
my truck is a diesel and has 2 batteries if that helps at all as well


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Tylert123 said:


> I have 2 sets 1 set accepts a 9005 ? "Never heard of this type" Halogen bulb and the other spotlight set is an h11 halogen bulb


The 9005 is also known as the HB3; the 12V version is quite often used as a high beam bulb. The H11 is commonly used as a low beam bulb. Some people have found good results with swapping in an H9 in projector low beams, or certain reflector lamps offering excellent glare control (this is important due to the higher luminous flux and the lack of the black/silver tip). For a spotlight, the anti-glare tip doesn't matter as much.



> is there a builder out there who could make or a company that offers these in LED with a driver ?


There are no legitimate 9005, H11, or H9 LED drop-ins, no matter what type of light you're putting them in.



> my truck is a diesel and has 2 batteries if that helps at all as well


It's *probably* 24V, but check your owner's manual to be sure (in case it's two 12V batteries in parallel). A 12V bulb in a 24V electrical system will burn out in moments, if it survives being turned on in the first place.


----------



## -Virgil-

Welcome to this section of the board.

There are no 24v 9005 (HB3) bulbs, and 24v H11 bulbs exist but are rarely seen in North America (where vehicles with 24v electrical systems are also quite rare -- your truck has a 12v electrical system).

Alaric is right that there is no legitimate LED upgrade for lights that take halogen bulbs. And "HID kits" are also on the "NEVER DO THIS" list. 

Can you give us some more detail on the specific lights you're trying to upgrade?


----------

